

Ex-Googlers Start Up Likaholix, A Micro-Sharing Service For Personal Recommendations - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/04/ex-googlers-start-up-likaholix-a-micro-sharing-service-for-personal-recommendations-200-invite-codes/

======
cadalac
I think it's a really good idea but I wish they'd have chosen a better name
for it, and maybe a better logo design.

------
newy
Maybe I'm dense, but where's the value-add in this?

~~~
evgen
At the moment there is none, it is nothing more than a game of "how much
information can you get out of me before I grow tired of this toy." Obvious
next steps would be to use this data to offer you "your friends
like/recommend" services at some point where you are making a decision about
what to buy or what to do.

The first part (what we see now) is easy, getting your service into the
decision-making flow for part two is much harder.

------
thepanister
I signed up for the service, and I found HN ycombinator there. I recommended
ycombinator of course!

The service is very simple... but maybe this is good if we look at it from the
"launch fast and iterate" approach!

